# Pastillas de Guitarra Electrica



## zetexx (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola, alguien me puede informaciónrmar de cual es la impedancia de salida Zout, de la pastillas fender de guitarra electrica. Gracias.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 23, 2008)

¿Que modelo de pastilla es? o ¿que modelo de guitarra es?


----------



## zetexx (Feb 25, 2008)

Es una pastilla simple de una fender stratocaster mexicana, mas no se. Gracias.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 26, 2008)

Si puedes pon una foto y di para que es cada control que tenga, que con esa información poco puedo hacer.


----------



## zetexx (Feb 28, 2008)

ok se la hago, selkin estoy haciendo un afinador de guitarra electrica pero al conectar esta tengo un problema se me cuela una interferencia al conectar un ao lm 358 con un comparador lm311 te mando un esquema del circuito es simple solo quiero ver los cruces por cero y saturar la señal ya que el la frecuencia de la cuerda la mide un pic, guardando la información del tiempo en estado alto del pulso de una señal cuadrada, te envio el circuito a ver si me puedes ayudar. Gracias.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 28, 2008)

¿Ese circuito lo diseñaste tu o lo sacaste de algún sitio? En principio parece estar bien montado, pero lo analizaré bien, a ver si allo el problema. Si tienes todo el esquema del afinador mejor.

Pd. Te voy a ayudar en lo que pueda, ya que todabia soy estudiante y hay cosas que se me escapan, pero no te preocupes que yo hago todo lo que pueda para ayudarte con tus problemillas


----------



## zetexx (Feb 29, 2008)

ok si quieres te paso todo completo, es mi proyecto de fin de carrera, soy estudiante de ingeniera de teleco sonido e imagen a ver si entre los dos damos con la tecla y te regalo un afinador y lo vendemos y nos hacemos ricos


----------



## Selkir (Feb 29, 2008)

Pues si, a ver si entre los dos hacemos una, porque estamos los dos solitos  



			
				zetexx dijo:
			
		

> ...te regalo un afinador y lo vendemos y nos hacemos ricos


La verdad espero que te hagas rico tu solo ya que es tu proyecto; yo ya tengo el mio que es un poco mas avaricioso...     El día que lo termine (espero que sea en unos 3 ó 4 meses) os lo enseño.


----------



## morris888 (Oct 25, 2008)

Alguien sabe cuanto es la salida de una pastilla activa (sin el preamp), es q quiero diseñar un preamp con control de tonos para mi bajo.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2008)

zetexx dijo:
			
		

> ok se la hago, selkin estoy haciendo un afinador de guitarra electrica pero al conectar esta tengo un problema se me cuela una interferencia al conectar un ao lm 358 con un comparador lm311 te mando un esquema del circuito es simple solo quiero ver los cruces por cero y saturar la señal ya que el la frecuencia de la cuerda la mide un pic, guardando la información del tiempo en estado alto del pulso de una señal cuadrada, te envio el circuito a ver si me puedes ayudar. Gracias.



No parece tener un filtro de RF y l ainterferencia que te aparece debe ser una radio.
Probá con un condensador en paralelo con la resistencia de 1M que tenés a la entrada del primer operacional.

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2008)

zetexx dijo:
			
		

> ok se la hago, selkin estoy haciendo un afinador de guitarra electrica pero al conectar esta tengo un problema se me cuela una interferencia al conectar un ao lm 358 con un comparador lm311 te mando un esquema del circuito es simple solo quiero ver los cruces por cero y saturar la señal ya que el la frecuencia de la cuerda la mide un pic, guardando la información del tiempo en estado alto del pulso de una señal cuadrada, te envio el circuito a ver si me puedes ayudar. Gracias.



No parece tener un filtro de RF y l ainterferencia que te aparece debe ser una radio.
Probá con un condensador en paralelo con la resistencia de 1M que tenés a la entrada del primer operacional.

Saludos
Cacho


----------

